# Fishing



## EAP (Apr 15, 2011)

I know this may not be the time a year to ask this due to it becoming HOTER THAN THE FACE OF THE SUN season, but what type of fish can I fish for and how much for a trip?


----------



## remaaz (Apr 5, 2011)

this season is usually for trevallies
if you go oman (khasab) you may fish GT's but in the gulf bottom fishes are always there: sherii (empearor) kofar (kind of breams) hamour (grouper) jash (trevally in general) queenfishes, cobia, baracudda surely ..etc.

It depends on you bottom fishing, trolling, jigging, fly fishing etc

the cost vary a place to another some are charging per person and some are charging per trip and don't care about number.

It's more expensive in dubai than sharjah (more well paid expats) and it's more expensive in UAE than Oman people are more greedy here


----------



## KatherineDubai78 (May 16, 2011)

I would recommend going to Ras Al Khaimah, lovely weather especially during early mornings!


----------



## AquaholicH20 (Jun 14, 2011)

EAP said:


> I know this may not be the time a year to ask this due to it becoming HOTER THAN THE FACE OF THE SUN season, but what type of fish can I fish for and how much for a trip?


Hi EAP, there are numerous charter companies in the UAE, your experience actually depends on who you go with as per my experience, some charter companies dont go too deep to save on fuel, others take you really deep sea. Well if u are hooked up with the right charter company you could be looking at some good size groupers, baracudas, snappers, and even king fish. I remembered a few years back we even pulled out a Sail fish! Even thou its hot, u can always take a quick dip and cool off 
Rates on average market price is around 500 AED per person if you join a random group and 2500 AED plus to charter for the day depending on how many hours and what boat u go on.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Please just avoid the companies that think it is ok to pull up next to dive boats, throw (and I mean throw) their anchor over and proceed to cast multiple lines, regardless of the fact there are divers below


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Ive been "deep sea" fishing here on several occasions, first of all deep sea fishing on the Arabian gulf means 16 meters, maximum 25 meters, leave all your ambitions of catching a Merlin or swordfish at home because there are only small groupers, red snapper and Sheri. 

Do not do it at this time of year, you will hate it, no shade on most of the boats and I would think its quite dangerous to be out in the middle of the day in this heat - early mornings may be much better.


----------



## AquaholicH20 (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi Marc, waters do get pretty deep here if you go out far enough 35-45 ft , and you do get descent catches here. All depends on how far you go, what experience they have , and if they know the right spots. I have personally pulled out monsters from these waters!  Even thou its hot, just make sure you dont go out on boats without proper shading, and always drink loads of liquids and take the occasional dip in the water every now and then and allow the ocean breeze to keep you cool


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

We probably just got mugged off then!

On both occasions we just went up by Palm Diera and we were catching things but nothing bigger then a water bottle  

I have always wanted to say "We're gonna need a bigger boat" (like from JAWS) but have never got the opportunity.


----------



## AquaholicH20 (Jun 14, 2011)

Hahahahaha ouch ! Size of a bottle? We usually throw those back or use them as bait! Next time you plan on goin out let me know, i will sort you out, since its not allowed to post links and too much details on these threads you can send me a private msg and swap contact details


----------

